# Any Holland Lop breeders near central New York State?



## Bville (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm looking for a local Holland Lop breeder. I live near Syracuse, NY.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 6, 2013)

heres a facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/NYS-Holland-Lop-Club/136454956390934

http://www.hlrsc.com/main/specialtyclubs.html

use this website to find a breeder
http://www.hlrsc.com/


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not sure of any in Syracuse, but I'd make contact with Dan Grande: https://www.facebook.com/DansHollands

He has beautiful Hollands. If he's too far away, I'm sure he can recommend someone.


----------



## bunnbunn (Sep 7, 2013)

I found this. 

http://rabbitbreeders.us/lindsays-loveable-lops-rabbitry


----------

